# Fe vs Fi which is better poll



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Of course everyone has *some* feeling. I know I do when cartoons almost make me cry. But let's ask: which *form* of feeling is better according to you cafe users?

Extraverted feeling 
Extraverted Feeling (Fe)

or 

Introverted feeling:
Introverted Feeling - (Fe)


Personally I believe Fi is better. It allows one to analyze if others are fake or sincere. I'm extremely individualistic and believe values should not comply with one's surroundings. My Fi, despite being a third function, is not a slave to nature. Neither should ethics. 

Then again, Fe does help in connecting with others whom will be useful later. 

So what will it be? Don't forget to give reasons :wink:

P.S. Any additional info. on Fe and Fi would be useful. It helps in understanding and possibly appreciating differences among one another


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Neither is better. They both have their uses within the context of the four primary functions of type. It's all relative.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Duo said:


> Neither is better. They both have their uses within the context of the four primary functions of type. It's all relative.


Let's rephrase: Which has *greater* use?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> Let's rephrase: Which has *greater* use?


Would totally be dependent upon the situation.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Would totally be dependent upon the situation.


Please share situations where Fe is better and where Fi is better. Sources always welcome :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@JA Grey

"Feeling" in the context of MBTI is not the same thing as "emotions." It is entirely possible to encounter a thinker who is more _emotional_ than a feeler, and likewise, a feeler who is more _intellectual_ than a thinker. 

Fe and Fi are preferred methods of evaluation. Someone with Fe prefers to look at how others feel about something before determining their own perspective. People with Fi prefers to ask themselves how they feel about something before they consider the perspectives of others.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

JA Grey said:


> Let's rephrase: Which has *greater* use?


Relative to human evolution, both functions have had contextual benefits.

Fi can move mountains when it's focused.

Fe can move populations.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Duo said:


> Relative to human evolution, both functions have had contextual benefits.
> 
> Fi can move mountains when it's focused.
> 
> Fe can move populations.


I pick mountains. They last *much* longer


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

no one function is better than the other, simple as that
Fe would be helpful in situations where Fi is weak and vice versa
surely you'd understand that..


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just because you don´t value it doesn´t mean that you don´t have it. It is only natural that you are better with things that you are interested in.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

it's impossible for me to see either as better, though i am thankful for my own fe and am sometimes peeved by dominant fi. i just think it is more beneficial, in the end, to prioritize others rather than the self. you will die, but many will live and continue being born after after you. i'd prefer to do literally whatever i can to make everyone comfortable. they're more important than i am, essentially.

that said, like everyone else has pointed out, each have their own niches. trying to work out which is "better" is useless and does nothing but pit the two against one another.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Of course everyone has *some* feeling. I know I do when cartoons almost make me cry. But let's ask: which *form* of feeling is better according to you cafe users?
> 
> Extraverted feeling
> Extraverted Feeling (Fe)
> ...


There's nothing such as a "better function" all functions are equal. What do you mean by better?
Feeling function ≠ emotions

Fi = Inner ethics
Fe = Outer ethics


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

None of them is better, but too much of either can lead to problems even for the person who uses that function.

*random examples:
over-reliance on Fe:* I know an ENFJ who constantly complains that social media are destroying *real* relationships and that people just stare at their smart phone all day going "Hurr durr durr". At the same time, he uses social media all the time himself (and admits he does) because everybody does it. Rather than stopping to use them and working on the real relationships that he wants, he is waiting for others to change the world.

*over-reliance on Fi:* inability to like anything that is popular. I just about managed to read Lord of the Rings before the first movie came out and all the hype started. I don't think I would have liked it if I hadn't started liking it before everybody else did. (I know it's always been a classic within the Fantasy community, but the movies made it main stream.)


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Is everyone preferring Fe because I'm against it? :sad:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JA Grey said:


> Is everyone preferring Fe because I'm against it? :sad:



Six votes is representative of what?


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Personally I believe Fi is better. It allows one to analyze if others are fake or sincere. I'm extremely individualistic and believe values should not comply with one's surroundings. My Fi, despite being a third function, is not a slave to nature. Neither should ethics.


My Ti also allows me to analyze if someone is BSing.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

kev said:


> my answer: OP is dumb.



^ This could be an example of how Fe wouldn't say something like this since the OP was already getting some flack.

Instead of adding insult to injury based on your subjective prospective.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

jinhong91 said:


> My Ti also allows me to analyze if someone is BSing.



What's it picking up right now? lol


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> What's it picking up right now? lol


It is picking the "I have Fi and don't use Fe so I think Fi is better" vibe. When refined, I'm guessing OP is trying to make himself seem to be better.

It is not about how which is better but how you use it that matters.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> ^ This could be an example of how Fe wouldn't say something like this since the OP was already getting some flack.
> 
> Instead of adding insult to injury based on your subjective prospective.


Ha. People may have criticized OP before I. But i approached it as the most forthright


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

kev said:


> Ha. People may have criticized OP before I. But i approached it as the most forthright


And your saying this is a more positive thing?

Simply because it was honest?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> And your saying this is a more positive thing?
> 
> Simply because it was honest?


I was letting him know he asked a stupid and unanswerable question. Everyone else was dancing around direct confrontation, so i thought I'd step up


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

kev said:


> I was letting him know he asked a stupid and unanswerable question. Everyone else was dancing around direct confrontation, so i thought I'd step up


I like that but I would do that after some consideration. There are consequences in real life after all and I wouldn't want necessary trouble. Cleaning up mess is a pain.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Fe is better because Fi doesn't exist. :crazy:


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I refuse to vote on account of the question implying that one innate brain process is inherently better than another.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Fe is better because Fi doesn't exist. :crazy:


You are right, Fi doesn't exist in that picture.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I somehow seem to be using both Fi and Fe.
Anyway I think neither is better than the other.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> ^ This could be an example of how Fe wouldn't say something like this since the OP was already getting some flack.
> 
> Instead of adding insult to injury based on your subjective prospective.


i don't know about that
i think it depends on whether the Fe user is healthy or not
a healthy Fe user wouldn't say what @_kev_ said because, based on their objective morals, ganging up on someone is wrong
an unhealthy Fe user, on the other hand, _would _add insult to injury because their morals are more malleable and if everyone else is ganging up on OP, they will too (to "fit in" or because they assume if everyone is doing it then they must be in the right/have reason to)

both are doing what they're doing based on external, objective values; only difference is that the first person's morals come from society (or a religion, their parents, etc), whereas the second person's morals come from those around him/her (people on perC, in this case)


something i've noticed based on my interactions with both

a Fi user hates you because they hate you and they will even if everyone else likes you
a Fe user may hate you but won't show you that they do until another person/group does first (OR they don't hate you at all but they will if everyone else does)


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> i don't know about that
> i think it depends on whether the Fe user is healthy or unhealthy
> a healthy Fe user would do that ^
> an unhealthy Fe user would add insult to injury, just because everyone else was
> ...



I was thinking that as well.

But then again from my prospective even if the Fe user doesn't like someone, there still avoiding creating a negative situation.

At least they still respect the person enough to not purposely harm them, even if it is to cover there own ass.


When the flood gates are open it's because it's the time and the place.

People can have fragile egos.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Everyone who voted were all INTJs vs. xNFJs, nobody else gives a shit


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

these are the functions that confuse me the most... if I view all information and knowledge as nothing more than a means to some end, does that imply Te?


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Marsibil said:


> these are the functions that confuse me the most... if I view all information and knowledge as nothing more than a means to some end, does that imply Te?


Though Te is associated with effectiveness/pragmatism, no that doesn't necessarily imply it


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> I was thinking that as well.
> 
> But then again from my prospective even if the Fe user doesn't like someone, there still avoiding creating a negative situation.
> 
> ...


It has to do with the sticky mess with the negative situation. At least that's how it looks from my perspective. That thing about consequence. My resources are limited, be it time, effort or tangible resource. Why spend time cleaning up mess when I can spend time thinking about things and doing fun stuff?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Fi, obviously. But that is my subjective preference.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> I pick mountains. They last *much* longer


What's the point of moving a mountain (sure it lasts longer), but might not be as useful for your contemporary life. 

I'd rather have the ability to move a population.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Fi is better because it has backbone and integrity and doesn't need the validation of others. less useful maybe, but still better


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> I'd rather have the ability to move a population.


You're right..... a population will allow me to move a MILLION mountains :laughing:


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Is everyone preferring Fe because I'm against it? :sad:


How can you be against a function? I'm getting the impression tat you don't really know the difference between Fi and Fe and the similarities.

I don't get how people can Elbe opposed a function any more then they can hate a function stack.

Since you think Fi is better do you avoid everyone who uses Fe? (Honest question).


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> How can you be against a function? I'm getting the impression tat you don't really know the difference between Fi and Fe and the similarities.
> 
> I don't get how people can Elbe opposed a function any more then they can hate a function stack.
> 
> Since you think Fi is better do you avoid everyone who uses Fe? (Honest question).


The reason I'm against Fe is because I don't want to be some bootlicker (forgive my language :blushed and reduce myself to some people-pleaser (of course this is just unhealthy Fe but I don't ever want to expose myself to that in any way, shape or form)

Your statement about function stacks answers your last question about Fe users. It'll GREATLY vary. The INFJ, ENFJ and ISFJ I know are perfectly fine. I'm only uncomfortable around ESFJ's (never met one) since I always read that they're completely aligned with public opinion when unhealthy. Their large numbers *could* (may or may not) lead to the end of individuality and free thought.

And I swore to myself to fight any opposition to those principles....









No matter what.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> The reason I'm against Fe is because I don't want to be some bootlicker (forgive my language :blushed and reduce myself to some people-pleaser (of course this is just unhealthy Fe but I don't ever want to expose myself to that in any way, shape or form)
> 
> Your statement about function stacks answers your last question about Fe users. It'll GREATLY vary. The INFJ, ENFJ and ISFJ I know are perfectly fine. I'm only uncomfortable around ESFJ's (never met one) since I always read that they're completely aligned with public opinion when unhealthy. Their large numbers *could* (may or may not) lead to the end of individuality and free thought.
> 
> ...


Hahaha bootlicker and people pleaser. To use Fe or have it as one of your functions doesn't mean that you are either. It just means it's easier to read people, read social situations and use that in social situations. 

Ever heard of an ENTP being either? We're known to use Fe (our tertiary function) for reading social situations, manipulate and it gives us empathy and can give us greater insight to others. 

Sure a Fe user can subcom to bootlicking and people pleasing, but it's not like it's an inevitable or a given that we will do that. 

The rest of your post reads like you could gain a lot from being less assuming an less prejudice against Fe users. 

(Haha but on the other hand your post demonstrates nicely what some Fe users dislike about Fi users.)


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Hahaha bootlicker and people pleaser. To use Fe or have it as one of your functions doesn't mean that you are either. It just means it's easier to read people, read social situations and use that in social situations.
> 
> Ever heard of an ENTP being either? We're known to use Fe (our tertiary function) for reading social situations, manipulate and it gives us empathy and can give us greater insight to others.
> 
> ...


I didn't say just HAVING it makes you a people pleaser but that Fe being a first or (to a lesser extent) second function will increae the CHANCES of being a bootlicker :tongue: Besides ENTPs and INTPs are very independent as they're best in constructing new ideas (good thing Ti surpasses Fe for you guys) 

Besides many sources point at the ESFJ's being open to people pleasing



> Providers are extremely sensitive to the feelings of others, which makes them perhaps the most sympathetic of all the types, but which also leaves them somewhat self-conscious, that is, highly sensitive to what others think of them. Loving and affectionate themselves, they need to be loved in return.


Keirsey Temperament Website - Portrait of the Guardian® Provider (ESFJ)



> ESFJs are more concerned with fashion and their appearance, their social status and the standings of other people. Practical matters and gossip are their bread and butter


ESFJ personality | 16Personalities



> may be prone to being quite insecure, and focus all of their attention on pleasing others


Portrait of an ESFJ



> Need approval from others


Careers for ESFJ Personality Types


----------



## Fleurelle (Oct 19, 2014)

In b4 10 pages of Fe users voting for Fe and Fi users voting for Fi.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I prefer Fi but neither one is better than another.
I did not vote.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Fi is better because it has backbone and integrity and doesn't need the validation of others. less useful maybe, but still better


I don't need validation at all. Are you kidding? Fi IS guilt. That is why it is controlled by Fe. Fe is fine with it. I can control Fi from a distance, through guilt. How does Fi control me? It does not. lol. It has no effect. Fi are frontrunners, I put this together in sports. They are good, till things get bad. I rise with emotion. Fi needs the environment to back them, I need nothing. One guy with Fe can control ten with Fi. I have seen it happen. Fi never changes. In basketball, Fi are the guys who score. Fe are the guys who win. You try to shame us, but we win. That is why you lose. Because we don't feel that shame and guilt, that you do. It is like smoke. It goes away. I get strong in the environment, because I am certain there. Fi is not. 

I was showing a good example of Fi vs Fe. Jordan vs Karl Malone. I know Fe wins championships, because it is managing personalities. Which is what society is. You guys know your piece, we know every piece, and the game. That is why we win. 


One example, says it all. Karl Malone going after a ref on a call:

"Oh, come on, man," he yells. Stop calling this fucking bull-sheet." Jordan comes over and steps between Malone and the ref.

"Forget it, Karl," says Jordan. "Don't scare him. We might need him."

"Fuck him!" yells Malone.

That is why Jordan wins, and Malone does not. You may say many things about Jordan, but he is the best. He doesn't care if you think he is fake. Cuz he aint controlled by guilt or shame.

It's like these Muslims against the US. These guys stronger, every time you hit them. We get weaker. Fe vs Fi. Fe will fight the biggest guy, just cuz he is there. US tries to shame Islam through guilt. That won't work. They have to use force. That is what Fe does, disarm the will of others. It often needs to be disarmed. Fe is will to power. I know it is. It wants to control the environment, and clear it out. And it does. I said that Bin Laden had to be in Afghanistan. He is will to power. Because the reigning power is a fraud. He will fight it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@FearAndTrembling
that might work on some innocent lil INFP, but guilt has not worked to control me in a _long_ time.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that might work on some innocent lil INFP, but guilt has not worked to control me in a _long_ time.


It lingers. I have been controlling my INTJ father with guilt for years, and didn't even know it. INTJ fall apart at Fi. Because they think it is Te. They get them so mixed up. Ti and Fe are both logical. Consistent. They can expand their thinking to a greater context. People don't know themselves, until they know others. They are a comparison. You have to know others. Working with others, works. There is a reason people cooperate. You guys are like Karl Malone, telling everybody to fuck off. You don't know how to get help, or solve grievances. I know you don't. People need help, and people who get it, succeed. Jordan will do anything to win, that is why he does. Because winning in the environment is all that matters, and all anybody sees. It decides things. Not the invisible force of shame. Action.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> It lingers. I have been controlling my INTJ father with guilt for years, and didn't even know it. INTJ fall apart at Fi. Because they think it is Te. They get them so mixed up. Ti and Fe are both logical. Consistent. They can expand their thinking to a greater context. People don't know themselves, until they know others. They are a comparison. You have to know others. Working with others, works. There is a reason people cooperate. You guys are like Karl Malone, telling everybody to fuck off. You don't know how to get help, or solve grievances. I know you don't. People need help, and people who get it, succeed. Jordan will do anything to win, that is why he does. Because winning in the environment is all that matters, and all anybody sees. It decides things. Not the invisible force of shame. Action.


this has more to do with Enneagram. your INTJ father is probably a superego type or a 9.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this has more to do with Enneagram. your INTJ father is probably a superego type or a 9.


I think Fi is guilt, by Freud's definition. It controls people. It is a garrison in a conquered city. Like Japan, and other cultures too. Things fall apart. All orderly and stuff. Why does that happen? Because there is no will to power. Invisible control. Because when society falls apart, the system needs a backup. That is guilt and shame. Honor. Whatever false virtue that keeps people in line. It already holds most systems together anyway, but it is the last defense. Doesn't work in the US, because we are sensitive to government control. We know they control us, only because they have guns. So will to power is all over the place. We are built on it. 

“Where love rules, there is no will to power, and where power predominates, love is lacking. The one is the shadow of the other.”
We have a will to power, because we know love doesn't rule. It is knowledge. I know violence solves shit. So does the US. That is why we win too. Anyone who has no will to power, is blind. You are saying love rules, and you like this place. I won't even accept the DA as a representative of the state of NY. It is him vs me, the rest is a show. The only thing he has on me, are the guys with guns.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

My main message basically is: there is no Fe. There is only Fi. Fe is control. Whoever is strong, has it. Simple as that. That DA, is just my Fi vs his. Fe is in the way


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Ho ho ho!

Would you look at all the folk siding with whatever thing they happen to use! Wow, what a shock. 

Perspective eh? Everything is clearly relative. If any backing up is being done, it's backing up bias opinions, and god knows how much enlightenment that'll produce.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish there was a third option saying neither was better. It would've been interesting to see how many people would've voted for that compared to voting for Fi or Fe.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Neither. One construct designed to explain patterns of the human psyche cannot be better than the other one. The question itself shows some kind of value judgement.

People tend to approach such better/worse issues from the perspective of valuableness or inferiority of their own functions. Higher Fi users would discard Fe, as it doesn't provide them with much help in their everyday life and vise versa.


----------



## proto (Oct 2, 2014)

Only way Fi is better if you like being a sissy pants with deep complicated feelings. The only reason this thread was made cause INTJs are insecure that they have deep feelings.


----------



## Fleurelle (Oct 19, 2014)

Optimist Mind said:


>














proto said:


> Only way Fi is better if you like being a sissy pants with deep complicated feelings. The only reason this thread was made cause INTJs are insecure that they have deep feelings.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

proto said:


> Only way Fi is better if you like being a sissy pants with deep complicated feelings. The only reason this thread was made cause INTJs are insecure that they have deep feelings.


Shots fired. I'm gonna bring my popcorn and watch.

PS: I abstained from voting because there isn't a neutral option.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

There's nothing to even debate or fight over though. He has all the logic and proof in the world pointing towards Fi users not equating with "sissy pants with deep complicated feeling" and so he states his opinion anyway due to lack of interesting in a counter perspective. If he's interesting in readjusting his views, I'm sure he would have already attempted a search. Why even bother to fight against this?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

How about option C:Ti all day errday

On a more serious note, any function can be useful/awesome, depending on the situation and the person using the function.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Ha! I love how the poll is 50/50.

Anyway, to avoid going into multiple intelligence and how these tools are useful and useless depending on what one is using these tools for, and to just have fun with the question.

As a Fe, I value people who greatly care about other people. I met an ENFJ, and he's becoming perhaps the best person I've ever known, because he constantly is focusing on other people, to the point where his Fi is shot; but to me, he's the nicest guy I've met. My own bias points me in that direction.

There's nothing wrong with Fi; in fact, I've met a Fi whose personal conviction was to always think of others before them, in which they were expressing Fe through Fi. 

But I like me some Fe.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

proto said:


> The only reason this thread was made cause INTJs are insecure that they have deep feelings.


Why do you believe this was related to INTJs in general being insecure about having deep feelings, rather than an individual case?


----------



## Crimsonmist (Nov 1, 2009)

I've refused to vote on the basis of both functions being important, but in different ways. Sure, I Could vote for Fi, since I'm a Fi dominant, but that ignores Fe's place in humanity.

The way I see this, Fe pays attention to the rules that govern societies, and the rules change from one place to the next. Fe recognizes and uses the rules to help keep people more orderly, and make their lives easier. Fi mixes the rules up by combating what they see as crimes against people. *I AM talking healthy Fe and Fi here in their dominant or auxiliary position.* Of course, too much of either is bad, society can become stagnant, or it'd fall apart due to the chaos. But naturally, both functions do a bit of what the other side does, life is awesome since it's always full of exceptions.

Now I have to be honest here, I have pounded my head into my keyboard on more than a few occasions because of Fe fueled outbursts on the site, and around me. Doesn't make it less important.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it just me, or is this thread supposed to somehow brush the ego of the OP?



> The reason I'm against Fe is because I don't want to be some bootlicker (forgive my language ) and reduce myself to some people-pleaser (of course this is just unhealthy Fe but I don't ever want to expose myself to that in any way, shape or form)


You do not understand Fe very well, I think. For some reason, I think you are very proud of Ni - Te - Fi.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Noir said:


> Is it just me, or is this thread supposed to somehow brush the ego of the OP?
> You do not understand Fe very well, I think. For some reason, I think you are very proud of Ni - Te - Fi.


Not just you, it's kinda obvious. 
If OP is an INTJ that explains why they mistrust Fe, it is their trickster function after all. I mistrust Te for the same reason, though I recognize the weakness and work on it.


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Crimsonmist said:


> I've refused to vote on the basis of both functions being important, but in different ways. Sure, I Could vote for Fi, since I'm a Fi dominant, but that ignores Fe's place in humanity.
> 
> The way I see this, Fe pays attention to the rules that govern societies, and the rules change from one place to the next. Fe recognizes and uses the rules to help keep people more orderly, and make their lives easier. Fi mixes the rules up by combating what they see as crimes against people. *I AM talking healthy Fe and Fi here in their dominant or auxiliary position.* Of course, too much of either is bad, society can become stagnant, or it'd fall apart due to the chaos. But naturally, both functions do a bit of what the other side does, life is awesome since it's always full of exceptions.
> 
> Now I have to be honest here, I have pounded my head into my keyboard on more than a few occasions because of Fe fueled outbursts on the site, and around me. Doesn't make it less important.


I've also refused for the some reason. It is like asking whether yin or yang is better than one another.. -.-


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Well this is fucking stupid, isn't it?


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> I didn't say just HAVING it makes you a people pleaser but that Fe being a first or (to a lesser extent) second function will increae the CHANCES of being a bootlicker :tongue: Besides ENTPs and INTPs are very independent as they're best in constructing new ideas (good thing Ti surpasses Fe for you guys)


Or maybe having Fe first or second gives a person more experience, thus greater likelihood of using it in a way that is mature and healthy. I'm new at this (actually this is my first post here), but that's the impression I get from my brief study of functions so far. I tend to distrust Fe too, but I'm trying to develop a better appreciation for healthy Fe.



JA Grey said:


> Besides many sources point at the ESFJ's being open to people pleasing


Descriptions of four-letter types tend to scratch the surface, I'm finding. To really understand (and appreciate) what ESFJs can do, we need to study the healthy versions of the functions in their placements. (I know I do, anyway. I was raised by an ESFJ  )


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I've come to find out from being on this forum that Fe is a pretty misunderstood function.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kebachi said:


> I've come to find out from being on this forum that Fe is a pretty misunderstood function.


Fe and Fi both. I'm getting the feeling that people here have been hurt by others of certain personality types and need a chance to work through it. I recognize the urge to lash out at certain function users, because I've seen them misused too. It's so tempting to put people in "their place," I guess. But we can't really do that well when we're not healthy and/or mature ourselves. :/


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Kebachi said:


> If OP is an INTJ that explains why they mistrust Fe, it is their trickster function after all. I mistrust Te for the same reason, though I recognize the weakness and work on it.



Te works to find the most efficient way. With that comes lowering prices and an improved standard of living. Fe comforts other which cannot always be done. People everywhere must train themselves to be self sufficient AT ALL COSTS. If we can provide for ourselves, we would no longer have friends just out of the sake of need. The parasitic nature of falsehood would no longer be needed. Our energies would concentrate on constant improvement with Te.

At long last we'll become Nietzsche's supermen.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake.

Everyone uses EVERY function. Even if you are a Fi user, you still use Fe from time to time and vise versa. So for all the Fi or Fe hate, you are just being hypocritical. Do you think high Fe users never have their own emotions? Or that high Fi users never look outside themselves to see to the good of the group?

That's like saying Si users never notice cars on the road when they are driving because they never use Se. In more blunt terms, it's illogical. 

I think most people prefer certain types of people, but to say one is inherently better than the other is to negate all of the positive attributes of the other function. Just because you personally prefer Fi users does not make that have any more intrinsic value.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I voted Fe even though I'm Fi-Dom...it seems like Fe-doms have an easier life.

Fi seems to be a checks and balances system when Fe gets too intense.


----------



## Maryanne Francis (Jun 22, 2013)

*Fe vs Fi which is better poll*

I believe you have a point to make, but the wording of your title has attracted responses that you weren't looking for. Strong Fi users, without the ability to exhibit a good amount of Fe, might as well be clairvoyant zombies. So...  yeah...


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

SweetPickles said:


> ...it seems like Fe-doms have an easier life.


How I wish that were true...


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Kebachi said:


> How I wish that were true...


True, I think INFJs have it tough, ESFJs and ENFJs though...


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Te works to find the most efficient way. With that comes lowering prices and an improved standard of living. Fe comforts other which cannot always be done. People everywhere must train themselves to be self sufficient AT ALL COSTS. If we can provide for ourselves, we would no longer have friends just out of the sake of need. The parasitic nature of falsehood would no longer be needed. Our energies would concentrate on constant improvement with Te.
> 
> At long last we'll become Nietzsche's supermen.


It's easy to imagine that would solve everything, but really "independence" is a myth. We need each other, and embracing that is a better course of action (as far as I can tell, from a Fi dom and tertiary Ti perspective). If we can truly value the "other," then that becomes the reason not to lie to them, and not to just use them.

(Also, constant improvement is a myth. Eventually it hits the wall. Best to pace ourselves so future generations can share in the limited room for growth. Sustainability over maximization :wink: )


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Crimsonmist said:


> I've refused to vote on the basis of both functions being important, but in different ways. Sure, I Could vote for Fi, since I'm a Fi dominant, but that ignores Fe's place in humanity.
> 
> The way I see this, Fe pays attention to the rules that govern societies, and the rules change from one place to the next. Fe recognizes and uses the rules to help keep people more orderly, and make their lives easier. Fi mixes the rules up by combating what they see as crimes against people. *I AM talking healthy Fe and Fi here in their dominant or auxiliary position.* Of course, too much of either is bad, society can become stagnant, or it'd fall apart due to the chaos. But naturally, both functions do a bit of what the other side does, life is awesome since it's always full of exceptions.
> 
> Now I have to be honest here, I have pounded my head into my keyboard on more than a few occasions because of Fe fueled outbursts on the site, and around me. Doesn't make it less important.


I think that's a fairly shallow view of Fe, saying that Fi combats crimes against people (by extension assuming Fe doesn't, at least to the same extent). I also don't think Fe blindly follows social rules "to keep people more orderly." I've seen plenty of ENFJs purposefully wreck havoc on the system to help out others and I've seen plenty of INFPs attempt to impose their own rules on to a group/society as a whole. In my experience N bases with Fe (INFJ and ENTP) are the most laissez faire in regards to social etiquette. Actually, I'd argue Fe doms are generally more laissez-faire than Fi doms. The difference is that the Fi dom isnt as vocal, whereas when the Fe dom does think someone should change/is wrong it's in your face. It's the same with Ti/Te dominants. Both are equally likely (averaged) to think you're being stupid, but one will tell you right to your face, and one will just walk away while rolling their eyes.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

SweetPickles said:


> True, I think INFJs have it tough, ESFJs and ENFJs though...


They're EVERYWHERE!!!

My kind are underrepresented in this world :sad:


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

No vote. 
No function is better than another...


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Draki said:


> No function is better than another...


I think everyone is just being politically correct over the whole "typism" issue


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Fi. 
''Giving expected answers since 1908''


----------



## Crimsonmist (Nov 1, 2009)

MightyLizardKing said:


> I think that's a fairly *shallow* view of Fe, saying that Fi combats crimes against people (by extension assuming Fe doesn't, at least to the same extent). I also don't think Fe blindly follows social rules "to keep people more orderly." I've seen plenty of ENFJs purposefully wreck havoc on the system to help out others and I've seen plenty of INFPs attempt to impose their own rules on to a group/society as a whole. In my experience N bases with Fe (INFJ and ENTP) are the most laissez faire in regards to social etiquette. Actually, I'd argue Fe doms are generally more laissez-faire than Fi doms. The difference is that the Fi dom isnt as vocal, whereas when the Fe dom does think someone should change/is wrong it's in your face. It's the same with Ti/Te dominants. Both are equally likely (averaged) to think you're being stupid, but one will tell you right to your face, and one will just walk away while rolling their eyes.


That's true, both sides do both and, I've thought I've mentioned that qualifier. Admittedly, the post wasn't of good quality.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Well I say both depending on the situation so yeah, it's situation dependent, yeah, I know, a politically correct cop-out but each function will thrive and reap fruits depending on context and some environments will aggravate it.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> I think everyone is just being politically correct over the whole "typism" issue


I think maybe if you were to have phrased it "Which function do you prefer?" or "Which function is better for *insert specific situation here*" then people would be responding. 

Most people prefer one over the other, but saying one is better than the other is frankly kind of stupid.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------

